# One for the wax lovers



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

One for the wax lovers

Check out these Walnut hand made wax pots to complement a hand made luxury wax.










The Cylinder, The Reel, The Cone and The Bead are the names of the pots.

Cylinder holds 200ml
Bead holds 250ml
Cone holds 250ml
Reel holds 300ml

All pots are turned by hand in the BMD workshop by Stevie himself to complement his fine range of waxes.

What do you all think of these?

Something different to plastic or glass jars eh and I'm pretty sure there isnt another wax manufacturer out there who turns their own pots as well as blending their own waxes.

My favourite has got to be the cone, I also seen this being made and seeing the pot come together infront of your eyes from a block of wood is very cool and to produce something like this is awesome I think, so definitely one for the wax lovers.

The same high quality, care and attention to detail that goes in to making these pots also is the same for producing the waxes.

I hear there are some very special launch prices on these pots filled with wax as well.. Brass plaques complete with owners name & BMD logo will also be part of the finished article.

:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

they look good


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Those look really nice is there any way he can use other woods to make pots?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Look very nice


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They look very different, I actually do like the concept and design :thumb:

One thing they need a hall marking on them, like Aaron GTI to make them special :thumb: or Tong Po edition wax and a unique number


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks great lovely wax to use to


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry Aaron/Stevie.. I'm just not into these old fashioned wooden pots (not just Stevies.. all the ones I've seen.. especially the crystal things that seem popular now)


looks like quality craftsmanship though.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I like them, nice to see something different :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great indeed! Looks like an interesting hand made wax for sure! 

Any more info on scent, texture, looks, etc?

Could you pm me a price on a sample pot please Aaron / Steve?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry Aaron/Stevie.. I'm just not into these old fashioned wooden pots (not just Stevies.. all the ones I've seen.. especially the crystal things that seem popular now)
> 
> looks like quality craftsmanship though.


Im with you bud, its like going back in time and not in a good way!


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Spoke with stevie the other day really helpful bloke will definately be parting with my cash with him at some point!!!!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

moosh said:


> Im with you bud, its like going back in time and not in a good way!


Reminds me of the stuff we had on the 'sideboard' in the 1970's....but then I'm not into the whole fancy pot thing.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks like fantastic craftsmanship, but like Craig im not 100% into the whole wooden pots...Also im sure because of how it seals and naturally wood breaths it allows solvents to evaporate and reduce the shelve life of any wax. How will you be looking to counter act that ?


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Looks like fantastic craftsmanship, but like Craig im not 100% into the whole wooden pots...Also im sure because of how it seals and naturally wood breaths it allows solvents to evaporate and reduce the shelve life of any wax. How will you be looking to counter act that ?


My concern too.
But wouldn't it help to seal the wood with epoxy or some other resin?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

For me if you're into all these type of things,then these would be the items to buy.Purely from a carpenters point of view i appreciate the skill and thought that's gone into them..But as for all these other silk lined boxes and glass jars,i'm not really a lover of em tbh.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Looks like fantastic craftsmanship, but like Craig im not 100% into the whole wooden pots...Also im sure because of how it seals and naturally wood breaths it allows solvents to evaporate and reduce the shelve life of any wax. How will you be looking to counter act that ?





Ewald said:


> My concern too.
> But wouldn't it help to seal the wood with epoxy or some other resin?


All the pots are sealed with 2 coats of a sand and seal product for wood followed by 2 coats of a wood lacquer which is also used on top of the sealer. This will stop the wood absorbing any part of the wax and the lids are a tight fit as well to prevent evaporation of the solvent!

Plastic pots will also be available as well as the sample pots and who knows maybe even glass jars too.

The wooden pots arent for everyone but I'm sure they will be appreciated by many and they do offer something different from the norm.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Having seen the first one Stevie had and the following pictures of the next batch. The lads done well. I have even been in contact and as in the message. Hope to get some in my hands soon. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

They look gorgeous, i have quite a few items at home that have been turned by a local woodturner, including a small pot, letter opener and various bits, all made with different woods.
My favorite item is my letter opener which is made of pink ivory.it's great to see them do this at the stall in the High Street


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

They look very exclusive in design and concept, Excellent Craftsman and attention to detail; shows pride and dedication, You can not ask any more than this, the pots are not brought they are made and the wax is made exclusively, shows really going the extra mile, great work Steve from yourself, keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## SDMDChris (Jan 11, 2013)

Those are amazing. I wish I could purchase just the pot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic collection and glad to see different pots getting produced! :thumb:

His 'Origins' wax is one I've personally used and cannot rate it higher. The texture of this product is simply incredible, combined with a beautiful scent and a joy to work with. The beading and sheeting capabilities are just how I like wax - uniform and water glides off the bodywork effortlessly. Cannot wait to hear more about his future range


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, they look amazing!

These would hold a special place with me, as my Dad is an "Artisan" Joiner, making bespoke furniture, staircases, doors, cases, basically anything from wood that you could think of.

In fact, I may even get him to make me a bespoke wooden pot to hold one of my waxes in the future as it would be something i'd really cherish. He specialises in wood turning on a lathe, a master craftsman if i say so myself!

Stevie obviously has a great hand to it too, those pots look superb and i particularly love The Cylinder!

ATB
Jon


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

SDMDChris said:


> Those are amazing. I wish I could purchase just the pot!


Exactly the same time, effort, care, research, attention to detail etc etc that goes in to making these pots also goes in to making the waxes.

The pots are very nice but the waxes also punch well above their weight, especially the latest creation "Genesis" .


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd rather drop that on the bonnet rather than a tin of colli


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

absolute said:


> I'd rather drop that on the bonnet rather than a tin of colli


Fantastic product mate, plus I've heard you can get refills on his range at very reasonable prices :thumb: Or they can sit on the fireplace after it's finished, build a wee collection


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I can verify that 'Origins' wax is a great product and gave my 335 a fantastic finish that is still going strong even with all that our weather has thrown at it. 

The car is going in again tomorrow for some BMD magic and i think i will be having one of those great looking cylinders when i get back from work. Its a change from a glass jar and also made with the same hands as the wax it holds, not many wax makers can claim that title.

Keep up the great work Steve ..................


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They look awesome 

You should make some similar out of Corian, would look amazing.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovin the simplicity look of the cylinder, origins wax beautiful too:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work :thumb:

A lot of skill indeed required for the wood.

Looks nice and fairplay, the whole product = handmade and unique > thumbs up in my books.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

As above, wood takes time and createability to master into a unique showpiece that stands out from say, glass or metal. Not only that, but to combine wood turning skills with hand made exclusive wax, is a fantastic talent! 

The time and thought that have went into these pieces are phenomenal and after trying one of his waxes, I can safely say it's as good as the pots he produces :thumb: Awesome!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Any pics of the wax getting made by hand and what's in the wax? Some pics of the pots being made would be awesome, helps with that special feeling that so many customers look for these days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Drop him a PM and I'm sure he'll be more than happy to discuss the wax further :thumb:

From his Facebook page (He's got a pic on there of the pots getting hand made ) :

_Genesis Wax is the latest blend in our range of luxury hand crafted waxes.

Genesis is a Carnauba based hybrid wax that gives an unrivalled depth of shine for that crystal clear reflectivity.

Application of Genesis is super easy, 2-3 panels before removal produces that glassy finish you would associate with a long term paint coating.

Genesis is also highly durable giving a strong Carnauba protection layer and features immense beading combined with rapid water sheeting capabilities.

Genesis is a Peach scented, Orange coloured wax that is a joy to use on all paint finishes, particularly cool colours & metallics and is a must have for any car care enthusiast to add to their collection. _


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

moosh said:


> Any pics of the wax getting made by hand and what's in the wax? Some pics of the pots being made would be awesome, helps with that special feeling that so many customers look for these days.


I can do a full write up if you wish


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> I can do a full write up if you wish


Go for it Aaron ! :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MoNkEyBoY2 said:


> Go for it Aaron ! :thumb:


If Stevie is up for it then I'm game bud 

I will be getting my own wax and pot made at some point for the collection, if I had the spare cash it would be now.

I love the Genesis wax and also fancy a custom wax maybe a synthetic or something.

:thumb:


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Been going through the wood choices myself tonight !

Got a plan !


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MoNkEyBoY2 said:


> Been going through the wood choices myself tonight !
> 
> Got a plan !


Good man :thumb:

I seen your car in the studio today when I drove past but didnt have time to go in n see it 

:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I can do a full write up if you wish


Yes please dude, always been interested in home brews


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

moosh said:


> Yes please dude, always been interested in home brews


Cool :thumb:
As long as DW are ok with it.

I'm not even sure if it will be a go'er yet, need to see


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

It seems like every month, theres a new HIGH-END luxury car wax maker..


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Cool :thumb:
> As long as DW are ok with it.
> 
> I'm not even sure if it will be a go'er yet, need to see


Should be fine dude if he's a paid up supporter I think it's ok?


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

These look great, 

It would be nice if it was made so could house a pot of wax from another company, would love to have my AG HD wax or Rainforest rub in one of these, and as said previously engraved.

Best of luck with these.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

ADW111S said:


> These look great,
> 
> It would be nice if it was made so could house a pot of wax from another company, would love to have my AG HD wax or Rainforest rub in one of these, and as said previously engraved.
> 
> Best of luck with these.


What makes you think the BMD hand made waxes arent good enough?
Trust me these waxes punch well above their weight, the amount of time, money, research etc etc etc that has gone in to the waxes are unreal.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Cool :thumb:
> As long as DW are ok with it.
> 
> I'm not even sure if it will be a go'er yet, need to see


If the mods have no objection on this we will get cracking with a write up shortly :thumb:

Can a mod please give me the nod yes or no? cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

best off speaking to Bill or John really but at the end of the day BMD is a supporter so he can post cars he details, not to sell products...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> If the mods have no objection on this we will get cracking with a write up shortly :thumb:
> 
> Can a mod please give me the nod yes or no? cheers


Whats the purpose of the write up Aaron?

As you work closely with Stevie at BMD I'd struggle to think it would be unbiased,as such it'd be more of an advertisment for the product. Stevie isn't a paid up trader so advertising his products isn't allowed. If we suspect advertising whether blatent, subtle or by PM then it will be acted upon.

Even though this thread itself could be classed as advertising we have let it run, I'm not sure what else a write up will add?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I should add though, a write up of your car with the product on it and mentioned is fine but no out and out pimping.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Whats the purpose of the write up Aaron?
> 
> As you work closely with Stevie at BMD I'd struggle to think it would be unbiased,as such it'd be more of an advertisment for the product. Stevie isn't a paid up trader so advertising his products isn't allowed. If we suspect advertising whether blatent, subtle or by PM then it will be acted upon.
> 
> Even though this thread itself could be classed as advertising we have let it run, I'm not sure what else a write up will add?


To show other members that are curious of home made waxes and how to home brew etc..

I don't work closely with BMD, never have.. Who told you that?

Also I have no reason to be biased towards a product because it's made by someone I consider a good pal of mine, I make my own decisions on my own findings.

Simply put it will be a write up of a wax being made going through the process etc it's for other members who want to see it really nothing to do with promoting anything, it was actually suggested above by a meber so I thought why not.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> To show other members that are curious of home made waxes and how to home brew etc..
> 
> I don't work closely with BMD, never have.. Who told you that?
> 
> ...


If it's a review showing the process inclusive of ingredients then by all means put it in the home brew section. A step by step how to would please many people. I personally would rather buy it but some enjoy that.

You're also welcome to use it on your own car and put that in the showroom with your findings.

All I'm saying is no advertising, as to not **** off the other traders on the site...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And on that note i think this thread has run its course and if Aaron is cleaning his car etc that should be put into the showroom


----------

